# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Что плохого в употреблении в пищу "пустых" яиц?

## Nandini

Харе Кришна! У меня вопрос по поводу употребления в еду яиц. Если например, есть информация, что определенное куриное яйцо - "пустое",то есть неоплодотворенное, и было произведено без участия петуха и следовательно оно не является зародышем цыпленка, Можно ли тогда употреблять его в пищу? Если пойдут аргументы по поводу того, что кур мучают на предприятии, то тогда ведь коров тоже мучают и убивают,но мы не пьем их молоко..

----------


## Светлана )

Яйца относятся к пище в гуне невежества. Потому что неоплодотворенное яйцо, пардон за такие физиологические подробности, это куриная менструация...Все как у людей- неоплодотворенное плодное яйцо... на сознание человека влияет плохо, т. к. несет соответствующую энергию нижних центров курицы. Стоит ли это есть? Потребность в белке вполне можно полноценно обеспечить: сыр, творог, бобовые и орехи при правильном приготовлении полезнее и для тела, и для сознания. 
Еще посмотрите о питании в благости:
http://galukhin.blog.ru/93992275.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

...в сознании Кришны мы едим только пищу, предложенную Господу Шри Кришне, и поскольку яйца – это пища невегетарианская, предлагать ее нельзя. Конечно, для карми употребление в пищу яиц повлечет меньше кармических последствий, чем употребление в пищу продуктов, полученных путем насилия и убийства животных. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если кто-то хочет есть мясо, то почему бы ему не есть мясо после того, как животное умрет естественной смертью? В этом случае он не получит плохой кармы. Но такая пища препятствует духовному прогрессу, и она не является прасадом. Все равно это пища в гуне невежества, хотя она и не несет в себе кармы за убийство животного.
(ЕС Джаяпатака Свами)

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Плохо что человек не может контролировать свой язык.

----------


## Артур

Регулирующий принцип не относится к категории "плохое" или "хорошее". Поэтому у него и название "регулирующий".

----------


## Артур

Тот, кто смотрит на мир с позиции "хорошее" или "плохое" относится к категории Арджуны.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Регулирующий принцип не относится к категории "плохое" или "хорошее". Поэтому у него и название "регулирующий".


"Регулирующий принцип" - это просто такой перевод, не совсем точный, на санскрите это звучит как "Яма и Нияма" В христианстве например, это 10 заповедей. Пять ограничивающих действия и пять предписывающих. Не укради, не убий, не лги и т.д. и Возлюби Бога, почитай отца и мать и т.д.
Таким образом "регулирующий принцип" напрямую связан с понятиями "хорошо и плохо"

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

я думаю, Александр прав в том, что "хорошо" = помогающее настроиться, "плохо" - сбивающее настроенность. Если что-то сбивает строй и разбалтывает, это ж явно что нехорошо для движения. А помогающее - хорошо.

----------


## Александр.Б

Вечерняя лекция Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Хартфорд, 28 мая 2008
.....
_Но что же такое регулирующие принципы бхакти-йоги? Иногда люди думают, что регулирующие принципы бхакти-йоги — это воздержание от незаконных половых отношений, одурманивающих средств, азартных игр и мясоедения. Но Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что перечисленные запреты — это всего лишь заповеди человеческой жизни; регулирующие принципы бхакти-йоги подразумевают шраванам-киртанам — слушание и воспевание.

из ответов на вопросы после лекции:
Шрила Прабхупада приводит такой пример, что чувственные наслаждения подобно соли. Повар знает, что когда мы готовим, если в пищу бросить щепотку соли, то она подчеркивает другие ароматы пищи. Но, когда мы пересаливаем - это портит всю пищу. Так же и с чувственными наслаждениями. Мы можем иметь регулируемое чувственное наслаждение - следуя методам, предписанным в священных писаниях. Недаром мы говорили, что следует регулировать наш сон, совокупление, наш инстинкт самозащиты и еду. Таким образом, регулируя, мы можем получать чувственное удовлетворение, но путем регулирования этого наслаждения. То есть, это значит, что должен быть какой-то контроль над этим. Если это не контролируется, то это подобно тому, что мы пересаливаем пищу и вся пища будет испорчена._

Это как раз то, что я и написал выше, предписанные методы - это и есть яма нияма, предписания и ограничения)))

----------


## Nandini

Отличие преданного от непреданного состоит в том, что преданный владеет знанием о том, что надо развивать любовь к Богу, и соответственно по отношению друг к другу. А если нет любви, то по крайней мере уважение должно быть. Очень печально видеть, когда преданные это забывают..  :sed: 
потому что уважение и любовь друг к другу составляют всю суть ИСККОН. Если даже кто-то не прав, то это не значит, что его надо перестать уважать.
Пожалуйста, преданные, смиренно прошу Вас об этом!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

мы никогда не сможем точно определить *пустое* ли оно ..
+ это "пища" с нижних центров

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Жестокость, поставленная на конвейер*

Говоря о страданиях сельскохозяйственных животных и птиц, часто приходится слышать аргумент о том, что производство яиц не связано с эксплуатацией и смертью животных. "Что плохого в том, чтобы есть яйца, если курица в любом случае их откладывает?" - такие доводы можно услышать даже от тех, кто отказался от потребления мяса и рыбы. 

К сожалению, многие люди до сих пор не знают, что сельскохозяйственные животные и птицы уже давно не пасутся на лугах, не гуляют на свободе… Их содержат в тесных клетках и загонах, большинство из них не знают, что такое свежий воздух и солнечный свет, они никогда не увидят своих детей… 

Подавляющее большинство людей живет в гигантских городах, и чтобы произвести соразмерное количество яиц изобрели.... птицефабрики. В естественных условиях ритуал откладывания яйца для курицы окружен чувством радости и удовлетворения. Насиживая яйца, несушка периодически их переворачивает. 10-20 раз в день она сходит с гнезда с тем, чтобы потянуть крылья, попить воду и поклевать корм, справить естественную нужду. 

На птицефабрике куры впадают в состояние паники, когда наступает время нестись: у них нет возможности уединиться и построить гнездо. Набитые в тесные клетки, несушки вынуждены класть яйца в шумном, наполненном мухами, зловонном "концентрационном лагере", зажатые между телами других кур и металлическими прутьями. Такие куры живут не более двух лет - после этого срока яйценоскость снижается, и птиц отправляют на убой. Деревенские куры, которые хотя и живут на воле, также идут под нож через 2-3 года жизни, когда их содержание становится экономически не выгодным. 

Фабричные куры содержатся в настолько тесных клетках, что на каждую птицу приходится площадь, размером чуть меньше одного альбомного листа. То есть они не могут даже распрямить крылья! В результате, для того, чтобы совершить любое движение, птицам приходится перешагнуть через своих сородичей или оттолкнуть их. Проволочный пол режет птицам лапы, вызывая язвы и раны. Если несушка оказалась зажатой между соседками, или, если ее нога застряла в решетке пола, она не может дотянуться до корма и медленно умирает так и оставшись на своем месте, по-прежнему сжатая другими. Такая система содержания, называемая батарейной, приводит к развитию у птиц аномального поведения: они выдёргивают собственные перья и заклёвывают более слабых птиц. Чтобы сократить количество таких случаев, цыплятам отрезают часть клюва и обрубок прижигают раскалённым железом, что для них очень болезненно. Биология птиц такова, что на клювах находится огромное количество нервных окончаний. Последствия стресса, перенесённого птицами в результате обжига, сохраняются на всю жизнь. Обожженным клювом трудно принимать пищу и невозможно чистить перья и крылья, чтобы избавиться от паразитических насекомых. Кроме операции обесклювливания у самочек электрическим ножом обрезаются два пальца, а у петушков, используемых для покрытия - гребешки. 

В природе между курицей и цыпленком существует тесная связь. Примерно за 24 часа до момента выхода из скорлупы цыпленок начинает попискивать внутри, оповещая мать и собратьев о готовности появиться на свет. С этого момента связь между матерью и цыплятами продолжается на протяжении 2 месяцев. В течение этого времени цыплята повсюду следуют за матерью, собираясь на ночь под ее крыльями. На птицефабрике несушки никогда не видят своих цыплят. Яйца помещают в гигантские инкубаторы. Когда появляются на свет птенцы, их разделяют в соответствии с полом. Петушки яиц нести не могут и не подходят для выращивания на мясо, так как для этой цели существует специальная, быстро набирающая вес бройлерная порода. По этой причине петушков отправляют "в расход". Однодневные пушистые цыплята-петушки вместе с "дефективными" сестрами один за другим отправляются в комбайн-мельницу, где вертящиеся ножи разрубают их живые тельца на мелкие части, которые потом появляются на прилавках в качестве корма для кошек и собак. Часто цыплят просто собирают в пластиковые мешки, где они медленно задыхаются, а затем мешки выбрасываются в мусор. 

У бройлерных кур, которых выращивают на мясо, рост костей не поспевает за ростом мышц, и ноги сгибаются под тяжестью тела. Это произошло в результате целенаправленной селекции. 4/5 бройлеров имеют поломанные кости или другие дефекты костей. Цыплятам больно стоять и они сидят на скрюченных ногах. Они не могут добраться до еды и воды Птицы подвергаются прививкам от различных инфекционных болезней в темпе 2500-3500!!! цыплят в час на одного рабочего. Ирония состоит в том, что такая сверхскоростная "иммунизация" часто является основной причиной распространения инфекции. 

Яйца представляют немалую угрозу для здоровья людей, т.к. в корм курам добавляют бесчисленного количества антибиотиков, пестицидов и других химических веществ Желток одного яйца содержит предельно допустимую суточную норму холестерина - 200 мг! Те полезные вещества, которые содержатся в яйцах можно получить из растительных продуктов. Количество витамина В12 в яйцах из птицефабрик в 20 раз ниже, чем в яйцах от кур, живущих в естественных условиях. Содержащийся в куриных яйцах в большом количестве холестерол становится причиной возникновения различных сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний у людей. Другой опасностью употребления яиц является высокая вероятность заражения сальмонеллой. Учёные мира давно установили, что потребление в пищу мяса и продуктов животного происхождения вредно для здоровья человека. 

Производство мяса и продукции животноводства напрямую связано с загрязнением окружающей среды, вырубкой лесов и гибелью людей от голода. Количество навоза, производимое животными при интенсивном разведении таково, что земля просто не в состоянии впитать его. Свежая вода, запасы которой когда-то казались неисчерпаемыми, сейчас становится дефицитом. 70% потребляемой воды идёт на сельское хозяйство. Чтобы прокормить одного вегетарианца требуется в 16 раз меньше земли, чем для мясоеда. Ведь 80 процентов овощных культур идут на корм скоту. И это в то время как миллионы людей в мире умирают от голода. Например, в 1989 году в мире от голода умерли 60 млн. человек. Если бы, например, американцы, сократили потребление мяса всего на 10 процентов, то сэкономленного зерна хватило бы, чтобы прокормить этих людей! Если Вам не безразлична судьба кур и других сельскохозяйственных птиц и животных, если Вы заботитесь о нашей планете, если Вы хотите быть здоровыми - откажитесь от потребления яиц. 

_С сайта центра защиты прав животных «ВИТА»_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! У меня вопрос по поводу употребления в еду яиц. Если например, есть информация, что определенное куриное яйцо - "пустое",то есть неоплодотворенное, и было произведено без участия петуха и следовательно оно не является зародышем цыпленка, Можно ли тогда употреблять его в пищу? ..


Если мы говорим о вайшнавах, то они не принимают в пищу НИЧЕГО, что не было отведано Кришной.
Кришна не ест яйца, поэтому, преданные не предлагают их Ему (и соответственно, едят только чистый прасад)
Для обычных людей, наверное, поедание неживых яиц не греховно.
Просто эта еда их погружает ещё больше в невежество :sed:

----------


## Артур

> "Регулирующий принцип" - это просто такой перевод, не совсем точный, на санскрите это звучит как "Яма и Нияма" В христианстве например, это 10 заповедей. Пять ограничивающих действия и пять предписывающих. Не укради, не убий, не лги и т.д. и Возлюби Бога, почитай отца и мать и т.д.
> Таким образом "регулирующий принцип" напрямую связан с понятиями "хорошо и плохо"


Пять ограничивающих и пять предписывающих заповедей, регулирующий принцип не относится к категории "хорошо или плохо"

----------


## Александр.Б

> Пять ограничивающих и пять предписывающих заповедей, регулирующий принцип не относится к категории "хорошо или плохо"


Не важно, пять их или двадцать пять, зачем повторяться-то? Лучше разъясни, что ты имеешь ввиду) Мало сказать, что они не относятся, ты объясни почему.
Вот как я вижу эти принципы и их отношение к "хорошо и плохо": они ограничивают то, что плохо и поощряют то, что хорошо, так и происходит регулирование человеческой жизни, балансировка!

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Не нужно усложнять простое.Следовать правилам хорошо не следовать плохо.Тому кто сомневается предлагаю поехать на красный свет или по встречной...(шутка)

----------


## Артур

Регулирующий принцип - индикатор. Он совсем не характеризует личность.
Это способность контролировать свои чувства. Плохо или хорошо - это относится к материальному миру.
В этом мире нет абсолютно хороших или абсолютно плохих людей. Иногда качество страсти преобладает, иногда качество благости, а иногда качество невежества.
Суть в том, что если я регулирующие принципы соблюдаю, я хорошим не становлюсь. Потому что каждый вынужден действовать согласно своей природе. А моя природа, к сожалению, не относится к чистой благости. И я вынужден подпитываться луком, печеньем и иногда(к примеру) мне приходится думать о женщинах. В этом нет ничего плохого. Так устроен материальный мир. Плох тот, кто живёт *для себя и ради себя* и не совершает никаких жертвоприношений.
И если мне не удаётся в данный момень соблюдать все регулирующие принципы, это может быть вовсе не значить что я не развиваюсь.
А следовательно критерии "хорошо и плохо" это вообще ко мне не относится.



> Лучше разъясни, что ты имеешь ввиду) Мало сказать, что они не относятся, ты объясни почему.


Вот. Пока на сегодня объяснил. А сейчас пойду спать.
Задавайте свои вопросы.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Регулирующий принцип - индикатор. Он совсем не характеризует личность.


Индикатор? А что он "индикатирует"? И почему он тогда не называется "индикатирующий" принцип? Вот следование этим принципам, это показатель (индикатор) здорового разума человека.



> Это способность контролировать свои чувства. Плохо или хорошо - это относится к материальному миру.


Соблюдать принципы - хорошо, не соблюдать - плохо. Регулировка деятельности человека требуется только в материальном мире. В духовном мире регулировка не требуется, т.к. там всё это (правильное поведение) происходит спонтанно, естественно.



> Потому что каждый вынужден действовать согласно своей природе. А моя природа, к сожалению, не относится к чистой благости.


В том-то и дело, что природа человека загрязнена, и потому он страдает и причиняет страдания другим, а это *против* его природы. Регулирующие принципы позволяют человеку постепенно очистить свою природу и действовать *согласно ей*.



> и иногда(к примеру) мне приходится думать о женщинах


 это ещё тебе повезло, я думаю о них постоянно))) и если бы в обществе это хоть мало-мальски не *контролировалось* (читай регулировалось), было-бы ой ой ой)

Регулировка нужна для тех, кто склонен жить "разрегулированно" не правильно. А разрегулированная жизнь не позволяет человеку развиваться, что есть нехорошо.

----------


## Артур

> Индикатор? А что он "индикатирует"?


Зачем спрашиваете? Вы же знаете определение слова "индикатор"?



> Соблюдать принципы - хорошо, не соблюдать - плохо.


Это сентименты. Это не научно. Надо с позиции знания на вещи смотреть.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Зачем спрашиваете? Вы же знаете определение слова "индикатор"?
> 
> Это сентименты. Это не научно. Надо с позиции знания на вещи смотреть.


Как всё запущено, я умываю руки)

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Имею опыт.
До СК я содержала в домашнем хозяйстве кур и умела определять не только оплодотворенное или неоплодотворенное яйцо, но и курочка или петушок из него вылупятся... Так-как разводила их и не хотела напрасно убивать петушков. 
 Так вот, даже пустые яйца - это не пища для человека, стремящегося развиваться духовно. Такая "еда" тормозит мышление, так-как находится в тамо-гуне, и не может быть предложена Кришне. Если ты хочешь понять Кришну, полюбить Его, то постараешься угодить Ему, понравиться, делать то, что Он бы от тебя хотел.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Похоже против яиц в целом нет других аргументов, кроме того, что это отрицательно сказывается на сознании. С мясом все проще - это насилие и так далее.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Похоже против яиц в целом нет других аргументов, кроме того, что это отрицательно сказывается на сознании. С мясом все проще - это насилие и так далее.


 а по идее, оно не должно быть "пустое", но даже если и так, то кофе, чай, наркотики, алкоголь вроде тоже не имеют прямого отношения к насилию над животными, кроме как над самим собой и как следствие над родственниками)))

----------


## Александр Данилов

Неоплодотваренное яйцо это пища в гуне невежества, хотя она и не несет в себе кармы за убийство животного, но несет карму за отвартительное содержание птицы на фабрике.

Но чем лучше молоко с фабрик? Коровы страдают еще больше чем птица, стойло 2 квадратных метра на всю жизнь,  отнимают теленка после родов, в молоке никакой энергии любви и нету, одно страдание. Телят на мясо, коров доят до "талого", а потом тоже не на покой и на кладбище, а так же заколят и на прилавки мясные, не ждать же 20 лет ее естественной смерти... 

двойные стандарты однако...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .
> 
> Но чем лучше молоко с фабрик? Коровы страдают еще больше чем птица, стойло 2 квадратных метра на всю жизнь,  отнимают теленка после родов, в молоке никакой энергии любви и нету, одно страдание. Телят на мясо, коров доят до "талого", а потом тоже не на покой и на кладбище, а так же заколят и на прилавки мясные, не ждать же 20 лет ее естественной смерти... 
> 
> двойные стандарты однако...


Стандарты у всех разные. Покупайте домашнее молоко у преданных, купите корову!

Если не можете, то (как сказал Гуру Махарадж нам) :
"НЕ ПЕЙТЕ МОЛОКО-ПЕЙТЕ ВОДУ!", Александр :smilies:

----------


## Джон

Есть целые народы для которых виноделие является традицией уходящией далеко в прошлые века и тысячелетия. По отцовской линии я представитель одной из них. Интересно насколько сложно у их представителей проповедовать?, тем более что эта тадиция завязана еще и на христианстве, верне на христианской церкви.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Тот, кто смотрит на мир с позиции "хорошее" или "плохое" относится к категории Арджуны.


 ух ты! я бы тоже хотела принадлежать к "категории Арджуны"! запишите меня!  :smilies: )))

----------


## Иван Рева

Так если предлагается вместо магазинного молока покупать домашнее, которое якобы не несет кармических эффектов, то почему нельзя брать домашние неоплодотворенные яйца, которые также не несут в себе никакого насилия. Насчет того, что яйца - продукт в гуне невежества, т.к. это банально менструация куриная, как было сказано выше, так ведь и молоко считается кровью коровы, но его же употребляют? Насчет того, что яйца просто нельзя предлагать Кришне, так ведь и молоко не входит в "листок, цветок, плод или воду". Где конкретно говорится, что Кришна не принимает яйца? Насчет того, что это сказывается на сознании, здесь очень сложный вопрос. Очень часто, например, можно заметить, что веганы достаточно агрессивно настроены, хотя по идее их диета должна оказывать максимально умиротворяющее воздействие.
Насчет того, что в яйцах много холистерина - это правда, только вот это не тот холистерин, который забивает сосуды, а его "добрый" брат-близнец, который с этим борется в том числе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Иван, Вы пытаетесь доказать, что можно есть яйца? Зачем? Если Вы решили для себя, что Вам это не повредит, то и ешьте себе на здоровье. Зачем здесь доказывать что-то, что противоречит всей вайшнавской традиции? Преданные яйца не едят и есть не собираются.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Насчет того, что это сказывается на сознании, здесь очень сложный вопрос. Очень часто, например, можно заметить, что веганы достаточно агрессивно настроены, хотя по идее их диета должна оказывать максимально умиротворяющее воздействие.


Веганы - не обязательно преданные Кришны. Значит, они едят не прасад, а обычную кармическую пищу, хотя и растительного происхождения. На сознание влияет не только пища, но и много еще чего. Поэтому агрессия может быть совсем от других факторов. Хотя вопрос о влиянии на сознание совсем не сложный. Вы пишете, что он сложный, т.к. вам не хочется принимать аргумент о том, что яйца плохо действуют на сознание. Но чувствительный и честный человек признает, что это ОДНОЗНАЧНО так. Тамас не может не отражаться на сознании. Но вы пытаетесь все перевести в плоскость субъективизма: кому как, у каждого свое восприятие и т.д. Это очень удобный и универсальный способ скрыть истину. Но люди, знающие истину, просто говорят: не ешьте тамасичную пищу, т.к. ее нельзя предлагать Кришне и потому она не может быть прасадом. Для преданного это самый весомый аргумент. Для непреданного это вообще не аргумент, т.к. он все определяет не на основе желаний Кришны, а на основе своих желаний. И спорить на эти темы бесполезно. Это то же самое, что доказывать или опровергать существование Бога.

----------


## Иван Рева

Традиция ведь не просто так получилась, а базируется на писаниях, правилах. Вот и интересно разобраться, на основании чего запрещается употребление яиц, откуда это пошло? Например, с мясом вот все предельно ясно. Мясо получается путем убийства носителя живой души, а потому является насилием. С яйцами все не так однозначно. Здесь приводились самые разные аргументы почему они вредны, но ни один из них не является определяющим. Нельзя ведь просто говорить, что что-то нельзя просто потому что кто-то до этого так не делал. Извините, я пытаюсь не кому-то что-то доказать, а разобраться для себя. В диалоге можно получить какую-то подсказку, которая наведет на нужную мысль, к примеру.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Попробую дать вам подсказку: даже пустые яйца - это все равно потенциальные цыплята. Ведь курица несет их не для нас, а для оплодотворения. Это можно сравнить с неоплодотворенной икрой. Но главный аргумент остается в другом: вайшнавы не едят яиц, т.к. они не могут быть прасадом. Вот и все. А все, что не прасад, то карма, связанная с определенной гуной. В данном случае с гуной невежества.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> веганы достаточно агрессивно настроены, хотя по идее их диета должна оказывать максимально умиротворяющее воздействие.


Веганы - это особая категория людей. Читал их группы в контакте, у меня не сложилось впечатление, что они так уж интересуются духовностью. Я длительное время общался с одной девушкой веганом. Я отметил странности в ее поведении - она очень любила и выступала за защиту отдельных категорий животных, таких как собаки, кошки, а также птицы. Но что удивительно она очень агрессивно относилась к людям, она их ненавидела, была готова убить тех, кто причиняет вред собакам. Выступала за отказ от молока. Поэтому у меня сложилось впечатление, что веганы - это просто люди, у которых есть идея и которые готовы объявить врагами кого угодно, ради этой идеи. Духовностью тут и не пахнет. Поэтому, возможно, если вы предложите есть яйца веганам, для них это будет лишь вопрос этики, так как яйца продукт убийства. Но предлагать есть яйца вайшнавам бессмыслено, потому что, даже если вы и докажете, что это вроде как не продукт убийства, они все равно не будут есть то, что губительно для их духовной практики и отвергается шастрами и Шрилой Прабхупадой.




> Насчет того, что яйца просто нельзя предлагать Кришне, так ведь и молоко не входит в "листок, цветок, плод или воду".


Это ошибочное утверждение, так как вы вырываете фразу из контекста одной шастры. Если изучать духовную науку в целом, то нельзя игнорировать такое произведение как "Шримад Бхагаватам", в десятой песни, которой приводится достаточно четкое описание того, что ест Кришна. Сейчас не могу точно процитировать из книги "Кришна", которая является кратким изложением десятой песни, но навскидку, мама Яшода давал Кришне такие молочные лакомства как сандеш, йогурт, масло, расагула и т.д. Поэтому молоко и молочные продукты - это те продукты, которые одобрены для предложения Кришне в авторитетных священных писаниях, их Кришна принимает, если они предложены с любою и преданностью. По поводу яиц указания в шастрах отсутствуют.

----------


## Иван Рева

Но пустое снесенное яйцо оплодотворить уже нельзя; если не было оплодотворения, а яйцо вышло - из него уже никогда ничего не вылупится, там нет зародыша, только исключительно его питательная среда, которая ему предназначалась, так же как и молоко, которое предназначалось теленку,а не людям. У икры другой метод оплодотворения, уже именно наружный. То есть когда она непосредственно выходит. Хорошо, понял, что нельзя потому что не могут быть прасадом. Но почему яйца относятся к гуне невежества? К ней относят то, что имеет одурманивающую природу либо является продуктом насилия. Яйца не относятся ни к тому, ни к другому. Почему считается, что они плохо влияют на сознание?

----------


## Иван Рева

> По поводу яиц указания в шастрах отсутствуют.


 Спасибо, думаю раз так, дальше это могут быть только человеческие умозаключения и этот вопрос следует отнести просто на веру.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не специалист в этих куринных делах, извините, не знаю деталей. Ну тогда можно отнести эти пустые яйца к какому-то проценту неизбежного брака. А что касается влияния на сознание - это же экспериментально устанавлиявается. Но для этого нужно, чтобы сознание было чистым. Тогда есть, что затуманивать. А если оно уже затуманено, то еще одно облако погоды не сдлеает и человек не почувствует разницы. Вот почему люди с чистым сознанием говорят, что яйца и подобный тамас затуманивают сознание. А те, кто не имеют опыта жизни в чистом сознаниии совершенно искренне не понимают, о чем идет речь.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Спасибо, думаю раз так, дальше это могут быть только человеческие умозаключения и этот вопрос следует отнести просто на веру.


Возможно, в шастрах и существуют какие-то упоминания по поводу яиц, но ни в "Бхагавад-гите" ни в "Шримад Бхагавадам" я упоминаний не встречал (сейчас читаю 4 песнь "Шриммад Бхагаватам", а от тех, кто прочитал все доступные на русском языке песни, ни разу не слышал о том, чтобы в "Бхагаватам" упоминались яйца, хотя этот вопрос можно уточнить). Возможно что есть упоминания - но об этом надо спросить у знатоков шастр, знатоков санскрита. 

Я бы не сказал, что это вопрос веры. Проблема не стоит и выеденного яйца (простите за такое сравнение). Дело в том, что при определении авторитетности того или иного заключения вайшнавы опираются на гуру, шастры, садху. Если в шастрах нет упоминания, либо оно недоступно для нас, мы можем обратиться к гуру и садху. Садху - святые, ачарьи предыдущих эпох не ели яиц и не рекомендовали употреблять их в пищу. А садху - это как раз знатоки священных писаний. Что касается гуру, то Шрила Прабхупада и его ученики - духовные учителя ИСККОН также запрещают употреблять яйца в пишу. Вывод очень прост: если человек принимает авторитет вед, если он хочет жить в соответствии с наставлениями священных писаний, он не будет есть яиц.

Но если человек не хочет следовать ведической традиции и его духовность не очень волнует, тогда конечно, никто не может ему запретить есть яйца. Он сам должен понимать о возможных кармических последствиях данного поступка.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Когда-то мой друг, Шашипада прабху, рассказывал историю. Один его знакомый из Москвы увлекался нумерологией. Однажды он так погрузился в изучение этой науки, что засиделся до глубокой ночи. Он что-то читал, выписывал, делал расчеты. Как это часто бывает с увлеченными людьми, за работой он времени не замечал. Вдруг он почувствовал голод. Не желая на долго отвлекаться, он пошел на кухню, где хотел найти что-то, что можно побыстрее закинуть в рот. В холодильнике он обнаружил только сырые яйца, оставленные там его родственниками. Он рассудил, что яйца же это не мясо, там нет жизни. И, не долго думая, выпил пару яиц сырьем. 

Когда он вернулся к своей науке, он с ужасом обнаружил, что ничего не может понять в своих собственных записях! Он смотрел в тетрадь и ничего не мог разобрать. Как будто это писал другой человек! Он догадался, что яйца так подействовали на его сознание, что погрузили его в полное невежество. С тех пор он больше не притрагивался к такой тамагунной пище.

----------


## Иван Рева

Извините, но в законах природы нет брака, каждый ее механизм наполнен своим смыслом. Иначе избыток молока у коровы или избыток производимого пчелами меда так же следует считать "ошибкой программы". 
Насчет чувствительности сознания про себя могу сказать, что на меня особым образом действуют некоторые сорта сыра, но я для себя это отметил и все. Это ведь не повод объявлять сыр продуктом в невежестве тем более для всех? Тот же йогурт, имея в себе некоторые процессы брожения, не может обходиться без влияния на сознание. Или просто даже сахар, который признан стимулятором нервной системы. Никто ведь не запрещает сгущенку на основании этого?

----------


## Иван Рева

> Когда он вернулся к своей науке, он с ужасом обнаружил, что ничего не может понять в своих собственных записях! Он смотрел в тетрадь и ничего не мог разобрать. Как будто это писал другой человек! Он догадался, что яйца так подействовали на его сознание, что погрузили его в полное невежество. С тех пор он больше не притрагивался к такой тамагунной пище.


Plenus venter non studet libenter. "Сытое брюхо к ученью глухо". Это старая пословица, которая говорит, что после любой еды мыслительные процессы несколько притормаживают, а потому следует немного прогуляться после приема пищи. Здесь дело не в яйцах. Порция риса с овощами имела бы схожее действие.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Здесь дело не в яйцах. Порция риса с овощами имела бы схожее действие.


И вот так, в начале двадцать первого века, великий ачарья Иван Рева отверг факт того, что разная пища по разному действует на сознание, а также твердой рукой убрал разделение на тамасичную, раджасичную и саттвичную писчу))

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Я не специалист в этих куринных делах, извините, не знаю деталей. Ну тогда можно отнести эти пустые яйца к какому-то проценту неизбежного брака. А что касается влияния на сознание - это же экспериментально устанавлиявается.


Интересно, что бы это был за эксперимент. При помощи сознаниемера?  :biggrin1: 

Все просто: яйца - это плоть. Плоть вайшнавы не едят.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> По поводу яиц указания в шастрах отсутствуют.


В Хари-бхакти-виласе точно нет?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насчет того, что в яйцах много холистерина - это правда, только вот это не тот холистерин, который забивает сосуды, а его "добрый" брат-близнец, который с этим борется в том числе.


Есть разные виды холестерина? Где можно об этом прочитать?


Плоть она и в Африке плоть. Мясо или яйца- чем они отличаются?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Извините, но в законах природы нет брака, каждый ее механизм наполнен своим смыслом.


Какие могут быть ошибки или брак? Господь заботится даже о тех, кто без яиц жить не может. А также некоторые животные обожают кушать яички.

----------


## Иван Рева

> И вот так, в начале двадцать первого века, великий ачарья Иван Рева отверг факт того, что разная пища по разному действует на сознание, а также твердой рукой убрал разделение на тамасичную, раджасичную и саттвичную писчу))


Роман, это всего лишь физиологический процесс: организм активно включается в переваривание пищи, а потому меньше энергии выделяет на остальные виды деятельности, в том числе умственную. Ваш сарказм мне не очень понятен.

----------


## Иван Рева

Холестерин бывает с высокой и низкой плотностью.
Почитать можете, например, тут:

http://www.aif.ru/health/article/24849
http://zdorovie-muzhchiny.ru/praviln...rov-v-pitanii/
http://www.amandine.ru/krasota/holes..._horoshii.html

----------


## Иван Рева

> Интересно, что бы это был за эксперимент. При помощи сознаниемера? 
> Все просто: яйца - это плоть. Плоть вайшнавы не едят.


Кстати, действительно, интересно было бы провести эксперимент. Есть вот вполне реальный эксперимент, когда человеку завязывают глаза и говорят, что будут исследовать термочувствительность  и рядом с кожей руки испытуемого на некотором расстоянии будут приближать и отдалять раскаленный предмет и регистрировать его реакции. В ходе эксперимента как бы случайно дотрагивались этим предметом к коже и у некоторых образовывался ожог на этом месте, хотя на самом деле никакого раскаленного предмета не было, а это был обычный карандаш и проверяли действие эффекта плацебо. Если с яйцами был тот же самый эффект, то есть преданному, которому рассказывали о влиянии яиц на сознание, дали его съесть и попросили описать свое состояние, то, вполне возможно, что здесь была та же работа подкорки. 
http://www.krishna.ru/component/cont...ribu-yaya.html - здесь вот тоже написано, что это плоть цыпленка. Но речь идет о неоплодотворенном яйце, там нет ничего от цыпленка, потому что самого зародыша цыпленка нет. То есть никакой плоти.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за ссылки, почитала.
"Полезный" и "вредный" холестерин-это условные названия одного и того же холестерина. И в яйцах, и в мясе, и в молочном жире холестерин один и тот же. 

Просто преданные не едят плоть, поэтому выбирают молочные продукты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но речь идет о неоплодотворенном яйце, там нет ничего от цыпленка, потому что самого зародыша цыпленка нет. То есть никакой плоти.


 А что там тогда? Если эта яйцеклетка вышла из курицы, разве это не её плоть?  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

Из попы курицы, Иван...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

на Руси самой смешной птицей считалась курица особенно мокрая -после дождя

----------


## Иван Рева

Светлана, а то что молоко из вымени коровы выходит - это более приятный процесс? а коровий помет, который из попы коровы выходит, тоже забраковать? Яйцо-то хоть в скорлупе, если на то пошло, почистил и все.

----------


## Артур

Человек яйца ест не от хорошей жизни...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Иван, вы все пытаетесь перевести в сферу относительности впечатлений, не признавая объективных критериев, которые Кришна приводит в 17-й главе Бхагавад-гиты, описывая разные виды пищи. В комментарии к стиху 17.10 Шрила Прабхупада в самом начале пишет: "Цель пищи - увеличить продолжительность жизни, очистить ум и дать физическую силу". Если продолжительность жизни и физическая сила - это вещи, наблюдаемы со стороны, то очищение ума - дело внутреннее, субъективное. И если человек сам не понимает, что такое чистое и оскверненное сознание, то тут ему никто не поможет. 
Что касается брака, то он бывает всегда и везде, особенно в материальной природе. Кришна говорит, что как огонь всегда сопровождается дымом, так и любое действие всегда неизбежно сопровождается недостатками". Естественно, что все для чего-то нужно и Кришна совершенным образом использует все несовершенство материальных процессов. Я не знаю реального назначения этих яиц, но совершенно очевидно, что эти пустые яйца курица несет не для людей. Если бы это был полезный и нужный человеку продукт, мудрецы прошлого непременно упомянули бы об этом. Но в шастрах вообще и в вайшнавской традиции этого нет. Это и есть основной аргумент для вайшнавов.

----------


## Артур

Йогом может стать только тот, кто освободился от стремления удовлетворять свои чувства.

----------


## Светлана )

> Светлана, а то что молоко из вымени коровы выходит - это более приятный процесс? а коровий помет, который из попы коровы выходит, тоже забраковать? Яйцо-то хоть в скорлупе, если на то пошло, почистил и все.


http://www.satvini108.narod.ru/1_kit...ts_milk.htm#11

Коровий навоз

Как ни странно, «Веды» и коровий навоз считают весьма полезным и практичным. В целом «Веды» утверждают, что любые испражнения оскверняют сознание. Исключение составляет лишь коровий навоз, который, по мнению «Вед», наоборот, обладает очищающим (тонкое тело) действием. Больше того, коровий навоз - это самое лучшее очищающее средство (после гхи и молока). По этой причине все ведические храмы каждый день моются не с порошком, а с коровьим навозом. Я многократно испытывал этот эффект не только физического, но и психического очищения помещения после мытья полов с коровьим навозом. Когда помоешь пол с коровьим навозом, то, как Вы думаете, чем пахнет в квартире? Не угадали, пахнет легкостью свежестью, чистотой.

Если Вы въехали в квартиру, в которой до Вас кто-то жил, то такой квартире обычно стоит неприятный запах, снятся кошмары и вообще очень неприятное чувство. Что будете делать? Мыть полы, брызгать дезодорантом, выкидывать старые вещи, заговаривать? Не поможет. Запах, как был, так и останется, потому что он связан не с физической грязью, а с психической. Оказывается тонкие сущности, живущие в квартирах, тоже имеют свой запах. Обычно гнилой, неприятный запах, царящий в квартире обычно связан с духами, которые живут в старых домах и квартирах. Духов даже дихлофосом не выведешь, потому что они имеют тонкую природу.

Есть два способа исправить ситуацию - это покинуть квартиру или помыть её с коровьим навозом. Мне кажется, что помыть её с навозом гораздо практичнее. Точно такой же эффект происходит и со старой одеждой, которая перестает неприятно пахнуть после мытья с навозом. Однако если Вы для мытья будете использовать стиральный порошок, то плохой запах останется.

Коровий навоз - это одно из самых лучших средств для очищения местности от плохих влияний. В древней ведической культуре его активно использовали как средство для мытья храмов, для выстилки пола в местах, где проходит обучение, для обмазывания стен в жилых домах, для мытья посуды, для лечения, как горючее для приготовления аюрведических лекарств и т.д.

Даже сейчас в наш атомный век в деревнях многих стран мира простые сельские жители обмазывают стены и пол коровьим навозом. В результате в их домах постоянно царит радость, хорошая работоспособность. Попробуйте хотя бы раз помыть пол с коровьим навозом, и Вы сами увидите результат. Для этого нужно взять щепотку свежего или сушеного коровьего навоза и растворить его в ведре воды. Затем можно приступать к уборке помещения.

Что касается мытья посуды, то обычно даже от чистой посуды остается небольшой тепловатый, неприятный запах. Это говорит о том, что на тарелке несмотря на отсутствие пищи, осталась тонкая энергия пищи. Она удаляется продолжительным мытьём посуды или однократным смазыванием её коровьим навозом. В результате этого запаха не будет.

Если Вам снятся кошмары, то перестирайте всё бельё водой с коровьим навозом и, скорее всего, эта проблема решится. Если кошмары продолжают сниться и после очищения постели, значит перед сном Вам нужно очиститься от осквернения присутствующего в грубом или тонком теле. Такое очищение возможно, если правильно соблюдать режим дня, читать молитвы, слушать духовную музыку, общаться со святыми, читать священные писания.

Коровий навоз очищает тонкое тело ума от влияния духов, и это способствует увеличению умственной работоспособности. Поэтому в ведических школах (гурукулах) обычно весь пол обмазывают коровьим навозом. Я присутствовал в одной такой школе во время процесса обучения, мне очень понравилась атмосфера свежести, легкости и сосредоточенности. Коровий навоз в создании такой атмосферы занимает не последнее место.

Сушеный коровий навоз при возгорании создаёт очень полезный вид пламени. Аюрведа считает, что ценность пламени коровьего навоза находится на втором месте после гхи. Поэтому все аюрведические лекарства готовятся на коровьем навозе. Не учитывая этот факт невозможно приготовить лекарства той же замечательной силы действия, которая была у древних аюрведических врачей.

Коровий навоз обладает многочисленными лечебными свойствами. Чтобы им пользоваться для лечебных целей, коровий навоз следует должным образом собрать и обработать.
Когда собираете навоз, то убедитесь что корова (бык) здорова. Это можно узнать у хозяина или определить внешне. Нужно собрать навоз раньше, чем мухи в нем отложат яйца. Затем свежий коровий навоз требуется высушить. Для этого его нужно расстелить на солнце так, чтобы не было доступа для насекомых. Например, можно натянуть сверху марлю или ещё лучше сетку против комаров. Пока навоз не пересох, следует разломать его на множество мелких кусочков, это поможет облегчить процесс перемолки. Сухой навоз нужно помолоть в предварительно вымытой кофемолке. Если у Вас нет возможности сушить навоз на солнце, то можно посушить его в духовке ни очень слабом огне. Можно также его хранить в холодильнике в свежем виде не больше одной недели".

----------


## Иван Рева

Великие мудрецы прошлого (как говорится в том же комментарии к тексту 10, главы 17 Бхагавад-гиты как она есть) определили те продукты, которые больше всего укрепляют здоровье и увеличивают продолжительность жизни: это молоко и молочные продукты, сахар, рис, пшеница, фрукты и овощи. 
То есть сахар, который негативно влияет на нервную систему и приводит к негативным процессам в обмене вещества организма, признан полезным? 
Прямых указаний в шастрах на употребление яиц, я так понял, нет. На англоязычных сайтах указывается фраза Atharva Veda says: He, who eats raw meat, he who eats human flesh and he who eats eggs: they all ought to be destroyed altogether. Мне эту фразу найти не удалось в Атхарва-веде. 
Насчет субъективности очищения ума, если одни это замечают, а другие нет, то какой в этом вред тем, кто просто не замечает очищения ума?

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> То есть сахар, который негативно влияет на нервную систему и приводит к негативным процессам в обмене вещества организма, признан полезным?


Имеется в виду сахар не белый рафинированный, а тростниковый, неочищенный.

----------


## Светлана )

> Насчет субъективности очищения ума, если одни это замечают, а другие нет, то какой в этом вред тем, кто просто не замечает очищения ума?


Вреда никакого для тех, кто просто не замечает очищения ума - для неприкасаемых, например, никто не запрещал кушать собак, крыс и т.д.... Другое дело, к чему мы хотим прийти.

----------


## Иван Рева

> Имеется в виду сахар не белый рафинированный, а тростниковый, неочищенный.


С точки зрения влияния на сознание и на обмен веществ - их действие практически одинаково вредно. 
К тому же там сказано просто "сахар", а не именно тростниковый. Так можно додумать, что в запретах на мясо имелось ввиду именно мясо коровы, как священного животного, а не вообще мясо.

----------


## Иван Рева

Светлана, не очищение ума не означает его загрязнение. Так вот продукт, который не очищает ум, будет ли действовать на уже чистый ум, предположим? или если употреблять продукт, который не очищает ум вместе с теми, которые очищают, в целом эффект будет очистительный.

----------


## Светлана )

> продукт, который не очищает ум, будет ли действовать на уже чистый ум, предположим? или если употреблять продукт, который не очищает ум вместе с теми, которые очищают, в целом эффект будет очистительный.


Весь юмор в том, что когда человек привык жить на определенных энергиях, он не замечает их. Не чувствует человек, привычный к мясу или яйцам, что это оскверняет сознание, потому что привык жить в такой гуне...Попробуйте питаться вообще без мяса, рыбы, птицы, яиц, моллюсков хотя бы месяц и сравните самоощущение. Очень интересные вещи люди потом замечают, которых до того не осознавали, не чувствовали просто.

----------


## Иван Рева

На своем опыте перехода на вегетарианскую диету особо перемен в сознании не заметил, только физиологические изменения.По друзьям-вегетарианцам могу сказать, что так же кроме отношения к животным ничего существенно в их сознании не поменялось, во всяком случае в лучшую сторону. Здесь имеет место внушение вины за употребление мяса, то есть человек приходит к тому, что, поедая мясо, он участвует в процессе насилия над животным и убийстве, думает "каким же я был черствым и бессердечным раньше, когда позволял себе есть мясо". С яйцами такого нет, ты понимаешь, что никого не мучаешь, не убиваешь, съедая неоплодотворенное яйцо, ни у кого его не забираешь в качестве еды, то есть из-за тебя голодать и страдать никто не будет.

----------


## Кеша

> На своем опыте перехода на вегетарианскую диету особо перемен в сознании не заметил, только физиологические изменения.По друзьям-вегетарианцам могу сказать, что так же кроме отношения к животным ничего существенно в их сознании не поменялось, во всяком случае в лучшую сторону.


Изменения не от вегетарианства, а от произнесения Святого Имени. Сознание меняет не диета, а духовная энергия.


В шастрах много каких запретов нет в прямой форме. Именно поэтому нужен духовный учитель, который пояснит все неясности.
Но хитрый ум пытается найти лазейку, чтобы наслаждать чувства.
Иван, какой смысл спорить? Никого кроме вас так не волнуют яйца, всем достаточно наставлений духовных учителей.
Вы вольны кушать, что пожелаете.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Иван, все зависит от вашей мровоззренческой позиции. Если вы вайшнав, то в этом случае аргументов было уже более, чем достаточно. Это та аргументация, которую принимают вайшнавы. Если вы не вайшнав, то у вас в сердце другая система ценнностей, другие ориентиры, которые требуют других объяснений. Поэтому это не спор про яйца, а столкновение разных мировоззренческих систем, конфликт системы ценностей. Кстати, Веды не запрещают месть мясо, а только ограничивают эту деятельность, чтобы постепенно человек очистился и оценил, что такое чистота сознания. Тогда ему можно будет привить другую систему ценностей, через призму которой все воспринимается иначе.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Вот очень важный комментарий Шрилы Прабхупды, в котором говорится, что вайшнавы едят только ту пищу, которую принимает Божество. Другую пищу есть и предлагать нельзя.

«Аннa, гхритa, дaдхи и дугдхa ознaчaют зерно, топленое мaсло, йогурт и молоко. Нa сaмом деле это основные продукты питaния. Овощи и фрукты игрaют вспомогaтельную роль. Из зернa, овощей, топленого мaслa, молокa и йогуртa можно приготовить сотни и тысячи блюд. Вся пищa, которaя предлaгaлaсь Гопaле нa церемонии Аннaкутa, былa приготовленa из этих пяти видов продуктов. Только демоничных людей привлекaет другaя пищa, о которой мы не стaнем дaже упоминaть. Необходимо уяснить, что для полноценного питaния достaточно зернa, топленого мaслa, йогуртa и молокa. Ничего другого предлaгaть Божеству нельзя. Вaйшнaв, или совершенный человек, не ест ничего, что не было предложено Божеству. Люди чaсто бывaют недовольны продовольственной политикой своей стрaны, однaко из ведических писaний известно, что все проблемы с продовольствием решaтся сaми собой, если в стрaне будет достaточно коров и зернa. Вот почему "Бхaгaвaд-гитa" предписывaет вaйшьям (тем, кто зaнимaется сельским хозяйством и торговлей) вырaщивaть зерно и зaщищaть коров.Коровa является вaжнейшим животным, потому что дaет чудотворный продукт - молоко, из которого можно делaть топленое мaсло и йогурт.

Совершенство человеческой цивилизaции зaключaется в рaзвитии сознaния Кришны, одним из элементов которого является поклонение Божеству. Божеству подносят блюдa из овощей, зернa, молокa, топленого мaслa и йогуртa, a потом рaздaют их всем желaющим. В этом зaключaется рaзницa между Востоком и Зaпaдом. Люди, приходившие увидеть Божество Гопaлы, приносили рaзные продукты, чтобы предложить их Божеству. Они пришли к Божеству и принесли все свои зaпaсы, чтобы не только сaмим поесть прaсaдa, но и нaкормить других. Движение сознaния Кришны aктивно продолжaет этот обычaй - готовить рaзные блюдa, предлaгaть их Божеству и рaздaвaть людям. Это необходимо делaть по всему миру, чтобы положить конец демоническому обрaзу жизни людей, в чaстности привычке есть греховную пищу. Демоническaя цивилизaция никогдa не сможет устaновить мир во всем мире. Поскольку потребность в пище состaвляет глaвную потребность человеческого обществa, лицa, ответственные зa приготовление и рaспределение продуктов питaния, должны брaть пример с МaдхaвендрыПури и проводить церемонию aннaкутa. Если кaждый будет питaться только предложенным Божеству прaсaдом, все демоны стaнут вaйшнaвaми. Когдa все люди обретут сознaние Кришны, то же сaмое естественным обрaзом произойдет и с прaвительством. Тот, кто рaзвил в себе сознaние Кришны, лишен предрaссудков и ко всем относится доброжелaтельно. Если тaкие люди возглaвят прaвительство стрaны, ее грaждaне непременно перестaнут грешить. Они перестaнут быть демонaми, достaвляющими беспокойство окружaющим. Только тогдa повсюду воцaрится мир и соглaсие».

«Шри Чaйтaнья Чaритaмритa», Мaдхья-лилa. 4.93, комментарий Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.

----------


## VitaliyT

Здесь всё очень просто.

Когда ребёнок растет, он априори доверяют матери и отцу, всё что они говорят, он делает, потому что только так он будет продвигаться, развиваться. Для того чтобы развиваться духовно, нужно принять духовных родителей и делать всё так как они говорят. Для того чтобы выбрать определенное направление, надо попробовать что-то для начала. Маха-мантру, некоторые вещи - как не есть лук и чеснок и т.д. Попробовав эти вещи разумный человек может решить для себя для своего блага идти дальше и принимать последовательно все другие аспекты для своего личного счастья и развития. И в конце концов он может придти к служению Кришне и достичь духовного мира.

Без веры всё пустое. Без веры Кришна и духовная реальность не проявится. Даже если читать мантру и соблюдать все принципы. Без веры духовная реальность не проявится. Надо научиться верить. Сначала людям хотя бы.

Чем больше Вы верите и искренне вопрошаете тем больше Кришна проявляется в жизни. Он отвечает всегда на искренние молитвы. Это реальность. Просто без веры это нельзя понять. Такой вот Господь.

----------


## VitaliyT

Но материалист не верит, потому что он много и долго страдал, получал реакции за свои же поступки. И его сердце окутано этой болью, этими клапанами. И это тюрьма, замкнутый круг. Чтобы выбраться из него надо менять мышление. Надо начать верить людям, верить в людей. Просто верить.

После этого проснется что-то.


Этот механизм он тоже простой. Страх окутывает материалиста. Он не хочет страдать и он перестает верить, и соответственно действовать. 
Вот каждый может себя спросить и понять это. Страх мешает верить. Для этого нужны знания и действия. Всегда постигать и *действовать*. А большинство просто спят, они бояться, нет знаний и веры. Иногда вроде что-то чуточку просыпается, но потом гаснет опять из-за невежества и страха.

Это база, для этого надо развивать разум, чтобы понимать эти вещи.

----------


## Артур

Пустые яйца или не пустые разницы особой нет. Можно сначала налить воду, а затем положить кофе, можно сделать наоборот. 
Если человек свою дхарму не исполняет он не сможет стать вегетарианцем.
На сколько каждый человек исполняет свой долг - это дело его личной совести. Есть знания, есть писания. Если человеку удасться понять что там написано и применить это на практике, жизнь его увенчается успехом.

----------


## Артур

Ведь по сути это уже демоническое настроение когда человек думает что соблюдая 4 вещи, он достигнет совершества.

----------

